
Ask HN: How am I already logged into LinkedIn when I open an incognito window? - dawhizkid
Often I want to look at a profile without showing that I&#x27;ve viewed the person, so I&#x27;ll open an incognito window in a logged-out state even though I&#x27;m logged-in in a regular tab.<p>I noticed now I am logged-in when I open a new incognito window now! How is this possible? I can&#x27;t recall any other website where this is true.
======
ghughes
Which browser?

~~~
dawhizkid
Chrome

